

Ask HN: Where do you get your design ideas for apps? - angle943

Are there any books, websites, blogs, or anything that you guys recommend to get ideas&#x2F;inspirations for building well designed software?
======
meerita
My process starts with blank paper, I draw the flow then I do a quick mockups
and test. If you can do something with Xcode no design fancy so you can test
the thing, better than anything else.

It must feel comfortably and, sometimes other designs aren't the best example,
they may stop you to find a better way, if you inspire always in the rest.

------
thinkalone
I'm no designer, but I like [http://land-book.com](http://land-book.com) for
screenshots of well-designed pages. [http://pttrns.com/](http://pttrns.com/)
does something similar for mobile apps.

~~~
Larrikin
pttrns looked awesome until I noticed that its only iOS designs

------
samcasas
i always use dribbble as design inspiration, also behance

~~~
iab
Wow - great resources!

